# iPhone X Contacts issue



## rayhussain (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone else having an issue where contacts are not working? ive tried rebooting/un pairing, turning contacts sync on/off almost everything. Music works fine but when i hit contacts it says "Preparing to sync" then looses connection.


----------



## yaheath (Sep 14, 2017)

That’s really odd. I have an iPhone X also but the contacts work the way it’s supposed to.

Do any of your contacts names have unusual characters? Emoji, non-English languages, right-to-left scripts, etc. 

iOS has rich language support and lots of emoji. I wouldn’t be surprised if something non-English was causing trouble.


----------



## rayhussain (Aug 23, 2018)

i dont, but i do have over 1400+ contacts.


----------



## yaheath (Sep 14, 2017)

I’ll bet that’s the reason then. It’s probably just exceeding some arbitrary limit that they don’t know about because they never tested with that many. You should send a big report to Tesla if you haven’t already. Be sure to mention how many contacts you have.

Some poor intern at Tesla will get tasked with creating 1400 contacts on a phone in order to reproduce the issue.


----------

